# M&P Shield, Beretta Nano/Px4 Storm C - or Other - Requesting Carry Conceal Advice



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Seeking advice from people who own/carry one of the above pistols or have previously conceal carried them. I have a Beretta 92fs, seems a little large for conceal carry so I'm shopping for a new pistol. I'm also pretty green/new to pistol ownership, having received my pistol permit just a couple months ago. I really like my Beretta - thus far, so-so on Glocks I've looked at (not putting them down - I know they have legions of fans for good reason - just personal opinion), really liked the M&P I looked at this weekend (almost bought it on the spot - this pistol ownership thing could get expensive). I've read a ton of reviews online or watched them on Youtube. Unfortunately I can't rent anything from a range so I have to base my decision on the feel of the pistol at the store and on reviews. I'd like to hear from some owners who carry on a daily basis. If you carry or carried one of these, I welcome and appreciate your advice in this regard. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I went furniture shopping with my wife today and carried her Beretta Nano for her. At least I didn't have to carry her purse. I had it in a pocket holster in the hip pocket of my Levis, with my shirt tail out. It is not my favorite gun to shoot, but it is absolutely my favorite gun to carry. No safety, no slide release, no protruding take down lever, and a trigger that can only be pulled on purpose. The left side and the right side are both as smooth as a new bar of soap.


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks TurboHonda, anything in particular about the shooting that bothers you?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

JordanDebes said:


> Thanks TurboHonda, anything in particular about the shooting that bothers you?


Nothing in particular. The firm trigger pull is a necessary part of the design. It's a great concealed carry weapon and my 1911 is a great range gun. I have full confidence in either of them.


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

I carry my nano more than my SR 45, you can carry your full size if you get the right holster, must cant forward and set about 3:30 that works for me, you well...........


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Px4 Storm C is my EDC. You won't do better in a compact CC if you like the operation of the 92FS. It's a shooter.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

I carry my Nano every day. Its a great gun and I have had no problems with it. I switch back and forth between the 8rd mag and the 6rd mag depending on what im wearing but they both feel great IWB. Not to heavy but heavy enough you remember its there. Conceals great too. Been a few times that I have worn it and my girl will not even notice for hours until she puts her hand on my hip. I pocket carry at work because I work in a gym and Im always showing people how to do different exercises and dont want it to possibly get exposed. Great options of how to carry this little gun. I have shot the Shield, it shoots great, but to me the grip is a little too thin for my liking. But I would not hesitate on the Nano if I were you. 


Good luck


----------



## gbone (May 13, 2013)

JordanDebes, I went through a similar process a number of years back that you are going through now in selecting a carry handgun. I have a 92fs that I had used for years but was interested in an easier to carry gun. I tried out a dozen handguns, both Beretta and other brands, and would have been more than satisfied with about a half dozen of them based on reliability, fit, ease of shooting, and concealability. The deciding factor was my wife who had decided to get her cc permit and wanted her own handgun. One of the carry handguns that I liked for myself was the PX4 compact, but she needed to choose her own. She handled and shot about a half a dozen handguns and had difficulty deciding between two, one of which was the Beretta PX4 sub compact. The deciding factor in the end was that the 92fs, the PX4 compact, and the PX4 sub compact all have basically the same functions for safety and shooting. All three are DA/SA and all three have a safety/decocker in a similar position. This appealed to my wife and made common sense as she would not have to learn how to shoot different handguns that operate differently should the need arise. Also, all three are extremely simple, similar, and quick to disassemble and clean. She had decided that if she was going to carry that she would clean her own handgun. Additionally, each of the three guns are kept in the same condition with a bullet in the chamber and the safety on, which leaves out any guessing as to what to do in a crisis situation.
The deciding factor for us may not apply to you, but it may to others who may have a desire for other people in their household to be able to successfully use a handgun if necessary. Hope this helps.


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

That is good insight on the possibility of my wife shooting whatever I purchase. Thanks for pointing that out. I appreciate all the responses. From the feedback thus far it definitely seems that there's a preference for the Berettas over the M&P. I really enjoy the Beretta I have so that is good. The point is well made to the Px4 will function similarly to the pistol I already own, very advantageous.


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Bought the Px4 compact today. Have to visit County Clerk on Monday so I can add the pistol to my permit and then I can pick it up!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

JordanDebes said:


> Bought the Px4 compact today. Have to visit County Clerk on Monday so I can add the pistol to my permit and then I can pick it up!


Congratulations, I'm sure you will be very satisfied. Have a good time shooting! Love mine.


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

Carried for many, many years. As Barbara Mandrell used to sing "I was country when country wasn't cool". Carried j-frame's, and 1911's most of the time. I have three EDC's. a STI Lawman 3 (9mm), DW Guardian (9mm) and a Nighthawk T3 (45). Recently I inherited a S&W Shield (9mm) and I really like it. It's light, easy to carry, trigger is good and it shoots pretty well. After using it for two months, I thnk it could be put on my hot weather EDC list.


----------



## JordanDebes (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks. I went with the Px4 C. I have a 92fs already and really love it so I guess I've formed a preference towards Berettas. I think the similar functionality of the two will make operation easier for me.


----------

